# What's the best 8 string guitar amps



## gabesrups (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey guys I'm in the process of figuring out what the best heads are for 8 string guitars. I keep going back and forth from an engl savage and now thinking about an axe fx. What do you 8 string players use. Pics would be awesome. By the way I use a ibanez rg2228 with the emg 808s


----------



## erdiablo666 (Jun 12, 2015)

I've tried a 5150 and it was pretty good, but honestly I think it will be less about the amp, and more about your OD/EQ/other stuff that you put in the chain to tighten up the low notes. For this reason I prefer modelers for 8-string playing, despite being a tube amp guy through and through.


----------



## lewis (Jun 12, 2015)

erdiablo666 said:


> I've tried a 5150 and it was pretty good, but honestly I think it will be less about the amp, and more about your OD/EQ/other stuff that you put in the chain to tighten up the low notes. For this reason I prefer modelers for 8-string playing, despite being a tube amp guy through and through.



i agree with this, ive actually compromised actually and effectively use a 7 string tuning on my 8 string to better help the tonal qualities (drop Gb open). Im using lace deathbar/xbar too for clarity. I find my hd pro with all the eq options really helps.

i also use a maxon od808, keeley 4 knob compressor and just ordered a vfe focus to further help the tightness and mid push for ultimate djent lol.


----------



## NorCal_Val (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm really liking my old Boogie Triple Rec with a Trombetta Kush OD
driving the Red channel into a nice tight 8-string tone. It's not
really a "Meshuggah-ish" tone, more like a Dimebag-type of tone.
Really digging it!!


----------



## ArnoldHablewitz (Jun 12, 2015)

I agree with the above statements. At the time I got my first 8-string, I had a Mesa Triple Rectifier that sounded awesome, but there's just too much room for background noise when plugging an 8 into an amp as opposed to a 7 or 6, imo. I'm using a couple gates and an overdrive to really step up the attack. When recording (because I'm still figuring out my Kemper), I just use EZMix, hate to say it.


----------



## Ibycan7 (Jun 12, 2015)

to tell you the truth, i think it has more to do with the speaker and their ability to handle the low frequencies. Yes, you need to EQ the amp accordingly, but the speakers would make the most difference in my opinion. Never had an issue with V30 handling low tuning


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 12, 2015)

I like modelers/profilers... 

I rock a Kemper. Dials in good tones quickly and easily. 

AxeFX sounds really good too, but I get lost in the tweakability and never get anything done. Others are far more productive with it than I'll ever be. 

PodHD does a fair impression of a Kemper on a budget. They sound pretty damn good if you know what you're doing.


----------



## lewis (Jun 13, 2015)

ArnoldHablewitz said:


> I agree with the above statements. At the time I got my first 8-string, I had a Mesa Triple Rectifier that sounded awesome, but there's just too much room for background noise when plugging an 8 into an amp as opposed to a 7 or 6, imo. I'm using a couple gates and an overdrive to really step up the attack. When recording (because I'm still figuring out my Kemper), I just use EZMix, hate to say it.


EZ Mix is absolutely brilliant. Easily my fave programme/vst ever. So authentic. Love the Meshuggah sounds.


----------



## Fryderyczek (Jun 13, 2015)

I think an amp with a very dominant midrange would be good for 8 strings. Like a Mesa 50 Cal.


----------



## lewis (Jun 13, 2015)

Fryderyczek said:


> I think an amp with a very dominant midrange would be good for 8 strings. Like a Mesa 50 Cal.



The mid push helping is actually why I ordered a VFE Focus. Ive never tried a real Mesa, only Amp Sims etc.


----------



## Shask (Jun 13, 2015)

I agree that the Triple Recto is a great choice for low tunings.

However, I also agree that usually modelers do a better job at this.


----------



## AuroraTide (Jun 14, 2015)

What about for cleans?


----------



## vick1000 (Jun 14, 2015)

Your pickups and electronics will effect things, as well as your technique. 

I put a 1meg volume pot in my RG8 with Duncan Distortion 8, and it really cleared out the mud on my Tri-rec. I also put an Artec EXP in for the tone pot, to boost mids, but you can get the same effect from a TS in clean boost mode.

Your technique may have to change if you are not used to really low tunings. You may want to mute further away from the bridge than normal, and you may need to reduce attack i certain situations.


----------



## gpbarnett (Jun 14, 2015)

I suggest a multi-amp setup. I use either a Voodoo Labs Amp Selector or a Jet City Amp Switch to split my signal to a bass amp and guitar amp(s).


----------



## gabesrups (Jun 14, 2015)

Looking into an axe fx ultra.


----------



## JerichoCheng (Jun 15, 2015)

though FxII to a pair of HS8 in studio sounds pretty good enough!


----------

